
App Development with Swift - ValentineC
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/app-development-with-swift/id1219117996
======
anonnyj
App development with Swift gets you great things such as upgrading your
iPhone, but then getting locked out of development because xcode is out of
date. But wait, the next version of xcode requires your OSX installation to be
Sierra (which your computer is not candidate for upgrading to)! Excellent.

~~~
xor1
it's also one of the highest-paying software niches

this might not last, but you can always switch to android. unless mobile dies
out completely, but that won't happen for a while

~~~
pawadu
> it's also one of the highest-paying software niches

Thats a myth, app development is one of _lowest-paying_ software niches. Many
don't even earn enough to recover their $99 fee.

Sure, Apple hands out a huge pile of cash but almost all of it goes to King,
SuperCell and other big corps.

~~~
valuearb
My IOS app business failed and I was forced to take a job at a company with a
free iOS app. Net result?

I still make $1,000 to $2,000 a month from my old apps, without updating them.

I now make over $130k a year (salary + benefits) in my day job doing iOS
development, in a city with one of the lowest large city cost of living in the
U.S.

Apple just announced they've paid out over $70B to iOS App developers since
the store opened. You don't have to be an owner of King or SuperCell to have
gotten your share of that money.

~~~
pawadu
I don't know about your apps, they may be great and 1K a month may be what you
consider a great success.

But multiple studies have shown that only a select few make the big bucks:

[https://techcrunch.com/2014/07/21/the-majority-of-todays-
app...](https://techcrunch.com/2014/07/21/the-majority-of-todays-app-
businesses-are-not-sustainable/)

